# Before and after.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is in the restaurant that I built the heavy duty shelf for. They wanted to get rid of the formica in a few spots and make it more rustic. I've still got some more work to do but this is the progress so far. I'm working this job in between some floors that I had on the books.





































The name in the tops is actually branded in. I had never done this before and the owner had the idea and supplied the brands. I was very pleased with how it turned out. I branded them pretty deep, then sanded the top some with a ROS to get rid of the scorching around the letters. Then applied the epoxy finish.


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks nice. The branding is a nice touch.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

A plate of bb ribs are going to look real nice on that new counter,nice job i like it.So much better then that crappy laminate.


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful..I love it. Excellent work.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice. I like the brands a lot!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

looks tons better. Where do you get your slabs do you mill them?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've got a lumber yard about 50 miles from my house that sells them along with heavy timbers and different log sidings as well as the flooring I use. They also carry 1x stock along with car siding, channel siding and the log railings I use. They mainly cater to the person wanting to build a rustic house that looks like a log home without the trouble of a log home.

I buy the slabs for $22.00 a linear foot and they average 26" wide.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful job once again Dave.
That finish looks very smooth.:thumbsup: 
It looks 200% better


----------



## kingsix (Mar 8, 2007)

That is an outstanding improvement. How durable is the finish?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The finish is very durable. You wouldn't want to cut on it or set a hot pan on it but normal wear and tear doesn't seem to hurt it at all.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Very well done...


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn nice Dave.


----------



## Kerux44 (Oct 25, 2007)

The only problem is that... the football helmet is missing in the new pictures. :laughing:

Outside of that... Fantastic Job :thumbsup:


----------



## JASON77 (Dec 7, 2008)

Checking out the old projects and this is awesome!! Great Work!!


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats impressive. Very nice!!!!


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave, great job! 110% improvement over the formica, I'll bet the owner loves it.

John


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, that restaurant just improved exponentially, in looks at least. That is some quality looking work Dave.


----------



## isetegija (Apr 26, 2009)

The new shelf really suits with brick wall, well done.
But I think it will be nice and more convenient without these legs.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

The project pictures by themselves are impressive, but the before and after comparison makes it that much better. Huge improvement!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very sweet, Looks awesome great before and after photos. It really updates and makes the rustic look. Good job!


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

Truly an amazing improvement.... now.... can I have one of those Pepsi's?:drink:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A beautiful job and a very nice improvement. 
Gene


----------



## aji purwandito (Mar 12, 2010)

beautiful and natural


----------

